# sun ball



## wheeezil (Apr 8, 2004)

solar tech using fresenal lens looks like satellite dish www.greenandgoldenergy.com.au


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I need to see real world testing and longevity studies before I will be impressed.

BooBoo


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

first page I poped up said "Available Austraila only"
............I quit looking.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

wheeezil said:


> solar tech using fresenal lens looks like satellite dish www.greenandgoldenergy.com.au


Wow what a poorly designed website...


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i have been through the site 3 times now and still cannot find the "meat".


----------

